# Night time snook



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They have that big ol’ lateral line for something!


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

This thread has been blessed . I am genuinely stoked. I may aswell throw the fly in the dark ,too


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

You could probably just slow roll a big paddle tail (5+ inches) or a DOA Baitbuster and knock em dead if you're looking for the big girls. A big spook (I like the classic red head, bone, and chrome) just as the light gets low would be a killer eat to watch. You're right on track with your plan, I think. It'll be fun to hear what works for you. Depending on when you're down you could always have a chance with one of those giant ladyfish too!


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

I've done well at night with live bait - they be hungrier then!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be following this to see how it works for you. Most of us that fish snook at night work out of boats and we're usually found around docklights or around bridges (or other structure like ocean inlets or jetties, or years and years ago around wild river mouths down in the 'glades... just you and all the mosquitoes in the world...).

Like most, though, I started out on foot chasing snook. Here's a trick that worked for me on foot - but it's not for the faint hearted since you need to wade out just far enough to allow you to work your gear (lures, flies, or bait...) right around the first bridge piling on any bridge that will allow it (not many bridges will - it's just too deep to wade out to get close enough to the piling at most bridges but a few of them seem tailor made down in my area of south Florida... 

A warning here... be darned careful wading out under a bridge since even if it's do-able - it's definitely dangerous if there's much current - or the occasional bull shark with a taste for snook is nearby...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like the big Yo-Zuri 3D Inshore TopKnock Pencil lures for big snook.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Over here in Stuart big heavy jigs bumped off the bottom probably out fishes anything for the big ones. Ladyfish head on the knocker.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks to all so far for the input. The yo zuri top water pencil is my favorite for barracuda.
I’m still waiting to tie on a bait buster to throw out there. 
I once wade fished a bridge at night time in Miami, alcohol may have been involved as I had the chum bag tied to my ankle and everything. Not only did I quit drinking for a while but I will never wade any bridge/pilings at night ever again with or without chum.

I have made a few trips as of now and have had no luck yet at night. I ended up throwing a 3/4oz flair hawk and a 1/2 oz Hot Lips Jig with A gulp white shad.There’s actually been surf /waves the times I’ve went, so I have just stuck to blind casting a jig. Going back out again in a week or so to give it a whirl .


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Backflow said:


> Thanks to all so far for the input. The yo zuri top water pencil is my favorite for barracuda.
> I’m still waiting to tie on a bait buster to throw out there.
> I once wade fished a bridge at night time in Miami, alcohol may have been involved as I had the chum bag tied to my ankle and everything. Not only did I quit drinking for a while but I will never wade any bridge/pilings at night ever again with or without chum.
> 
> ...


Let's see---wade fishing at night, with a chum bag tied to your ankle, while imbibing--what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Let's see---wade fishing at night, with a chum bag tied to your ankle, while imbibing--what could possibly go wrong?


Makes me wonder how often one is out during the day! Those bonnets are everywhere!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

fyi..... Great big tiger sharks prowl Atlantic coasts at night.. and a few of them really do come in quite close down here in south Florida.. I'm convinced that any time a diver or swimmer goes missing - and no body is ever found a big tiger is the likely culprit on this side of the state. Something to keep in mind anytime you're in the water at night in my area....


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

Another fyi- idk how they are anywhere else about it, but if Marco PD or Code Enforcment catches you on the beach at night during turtle season with any sort of light, it’s an automatic $500+ fine. Apparently the turtles pay higher taxes than we do

But for real, check the local ordinances first about night access on the beaches, artificial light, etc.


----------

